# Is FV still a thing?



## jwright82 (Oct 1, 2017)

How much influence is this movement still having? Being part of a southern PCA church insulates me but how much impact is this movement having?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 1, 2017)

It's not front and center like it used to be, since some of the offenders went into the CREC (which functioned like a pressure valve). FV was never big in the OPC and the PCA is fighting bigger battle with Marxism.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Oct 1, 2017)

I was sort of wondering this myself. The Leithart thread made me realized that, while I was quite tuned in to the trial at the time, I moved away from the Northwest and to the OPC (at least for a time) after the conclusion and haven't really heard much about how things went with the presbytery afterwards. The overt FV'ers all left, but there was concern about the influence it was having among the moderates.


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks. Yeah it seemed to me to be "fringe" thing. So i've never even met a FV advocate. But at least it has died down.


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 1, 2017)

I did get a couple of books by FV advocates and was very disappointed by the arguments.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 3, 2017)

The FV is very much alive and well in the PCA. However, it has gone to ground. The major power wielders are still very much operational. They know, however, that they will likely have to leave the PCA if they either move locations, or come out of their holes in the ground. This is why they have gone silent online. They know they were only manufacturing rope to hang themselves with. Now they conduct all their business clandestinely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 3, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> The FV is very much alive and well in the PCA. However, it has gone to ground. The major power wielders are still very much operational. They know, however, that they will likely have to leave the PCA if they either move locations, or come out of their holes in the ground. This is why they have gone silent online. They know they were only manufacturing rope to hang themselves with. Now they conduct all their business clandestinely.



Hey, been a while. Loved the talk you gave on Reformed Forum on this. Nice to talk to you again. Yeah I'm glad it's in retreat. I got two books by FV people, "Reformed isn't Enough" and a book supporting paedocommuion. Both were far too "simplistic" to me, like its simple just believe this. There method was terrible but whatever. It seems to me that, and you would know better than me, that they reject the complexity of orthodoxy only to introduce their own complexity at the other end. I have WTS California's book aganst it, great book.


----------

